# spring pole



## da_onepitbull41 (Aug 1, 2010)

any one know where i can get a spring for a spring pole? any ideas on how to design one or just hang it from a tree attached to a rope


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

you can buy them at lowes, just look for garage door springs, 

you can google how to build spring poles and you will find some helpful instructions and pictures.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I got mine at Home Depot. i didn't get the garage ones tho as they where much to firm. I just got a 120lb limit one.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mine is a garage door spring attached to the tree with a nice sturdy chain and then we have a heavy duty clip that we attach the rope to the spring with.

Here it is with out a rope on it









Also always make sure that they can touch the ground with their back feet to avoid any injury


----------

